# Horowitz: Spanish-Language TV Big for Hispanics



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

New research from Horowitz Associates on programming and Hispanic audiences found that English-oriented and urban Hispanics still want to watch Spanish-language channels. Spanish-language TV remains an important vehicle for reaching the Hispanic consumer with three quarters (75 percent) of urban Hispanics respondents telling Horowitz Associates it's important for their households to have Spanish-language content. Among urban Hispanics who speak little Spanish at home, 44 percent say having Spanish-language channels is important. English-language television programming is also important to urban Hispanics. Four out of ten (40 percent) urban Hispanics surveyed said they prefer watching TV in English (27 percent have no preference, and 33 percent say they prefer to watch TV in Spanish). Among Spanish-dominant consumers, one out of five (20 percent) prefer to watch TV in English, 47 percent prefer watching TV in Spanish, and 33 percent have no preference, Horowitz Associates said.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What a surprise - hispanics like to watch Spanish-language programming! Who woulda thunk?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Slow News Day...


----------

